
Ask HN: What is something like cpanel but works well on a $5 VPS? - Can_Not
My use case will probably be postgre+nodejs instead of PHP+mariadb, but if you have good recommendations with other assumptions or focuses, please share those, too.
======
tedmiston
It probably depends exactly which cPanel features you care about.

DigitalOcean has a bunch of convenient one-click images (via Bitnami) and $5
boxes.

They have templates for Node.js, MEAN, Dokku if you want to run a few Node
apps, etc.

[https://www.digitalocean.com/products/one-click-
apps/](https://www.digitalocean.com/products/one-click-apps/)

------
asfandsh
Virtualmin / Webmin
[http://www.webmin.com/virtualmin.html](http://www.webmin.com/virtualmin.html)

------
kristoff_it
I used Ajenti in the past on smallish boxes. Absolutely lighter than cPanel,
not sure tho if light enough for a 5dollar machine.

[http://ajenti.org/](http://ajenti.org/)

------
ezekg
I haven’t used any of these before, but maybe this thread will be helpful?
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/the-
definit...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/the-definitive-
thread-on-open-source-control-panels-cpanel-alternatives-part-i). Heroku is
always a good choice too in case you don’t want to manually manage things.

------
microwavecamera
This article has a decent overview of popular open-source control panels. I
haven't had a chance to try any of them so your mileage may vary.

[https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/best-open-source-hosting-
co...](https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/best-open-source-hosting-control-
panels)

------
zakki
I got this review: [https://blog.ssdnodes.com/blog/administer-your-vps-
cheaper-w...](https://blog.ssdnodes.com/blog/administer-your-vps-cheaper-
with-6-cpanel-alternatives/)

------
dabockster
I've found that cPanel can actually interfere with how Node.js runs in some
cases if it's left on default settings.

------
crispytx
I really miss using cPanel. Now I just roll with an FTP client (FileZilla) and
use phpMyAdmin for my MySQL server.

~~~
8draco8
Consider using Adminer from [https://www.adminer.org](https://www.adminer.org)
instead of phpMyAdmin, it's an one PHP file that you can upload anywhere
without installation and just type the address in the browser and it will work
out of the box. It even allows for visual customisation trough CSS files. Just
download desired skin and put the CSS file in the same directory as downloaded
PHP and it's done. Great little script.

------
kotrunga
I use VestaCP

[https://vestacp.com/](https://vestacp.com/)

